# Department of Homeland Security expected to ban laptops on all U.S.-bound flights from Europe



## editor (May 10, 2017)

If this happens it's going to make travelling to the US a whole lot more boring and a lot less productive.



> Flying to the United States is about to become a lot more boring, if not downright aggravating. According to a new report from _The Daily Beast_, the Department of Homeland Security tomorrow will issue revamped travel guidelines that will prevent any passengers flying into the U.S. from Europe from travelling with laptops. The move comes just a few short weeks after the Department of Homeland Security (DHS) banned travelers from eight Middle Eastern countries from bringing laptops and tablets on board of U.S.-bound flights.



Report: Department of Homeland Security to ban laptops on all U.S.-bound flights from Europe


----------



## weltweit (May 10, 2017)

Ban them from travelling with? or from having them in the cabin?


----------



## editor (May 10, 2017)

weltweit said:


> Ban them from travelling with? or from having them in the cabin?


Same as the other ban: you can't have them in the cabin but they can go in the hold where bombs do far less damage.


----------



## 2hats (May 11, 2017)

Great news for Air Canada!


----------



## weltweit (May 11, 2017)

It does not make me feel any safer about flights, a lappy could still be a bomb in the hold.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2017)

weltweit said:


> It does not make me feel any safer about flights, a lappy could still be a bomb in the hold.


It's explained here: 


> Checked baggage poses less of threat in the air because a bomb packed in luggage would need a sophisticated timer, said Jeffrey Price, who writes about aviation security as a professor at Metropolitan State University in Denver. A bomb in checked baggage could explode prematurely, while the plane was still on the ground, if the flight were delayed or if  a baggage handler inadvertently detonated or disarmed it with rough handling, Price said.
> 
> 
> “While a bomb in checked baggage can bring down a flight, the possibility of the detonation decreases as the bomb has to include either a timing system or a barometric pressure trigger — both of which add to the complexity of the device," Price said. “When bomb and bomber are together and the device is command detonated by the bomber, there is less margin for error."
> ...


----------



## pogofish (May 11, 2017)

Now might be a good time to crowdfund that old transatlantic liner - Bring your lappy, fags, booze, lock the kids in the hold (creche!) and amuse yourself with all the pastimes denied to miserable air-travellers!


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 11, 2017)

one can be cynical...European, and particularly UAE airliens make a greater proportion of profits from business class passengers than US airlines.  Businesss people justify flying up front so they can work on long flights.  Ban work on flighs and you "level" the field for American Airlines


----------



## 2hats (May 16, 2017)

editor said:


> Same as the other ban: you can't have them in the cabin but *they can go in the hold where bombs do far less damage*.


Not really…


> Proposed new US rules restricting personal electronic devices (PEDs) on board aircraft between Europe and the US may have a dangerous knock-on effect for other flight safety issues, the UK pilots’ association is warning.
> 
> The British Airline Pilots’ Association (BALPA) believes the risk arising from storing PEDs in the hold where they may catch fire without being noticed could be greater than the security risk of having them in the cabin.


Source: BALPA

A meeting of EU and US officials on this matter is due shortly. If there is a genuine risk (and it’s not part of some political/economic game) then logically there will be a blanket ban for all flights, to/from everywhere, international and domestic.


----------



## 1%er (May 16, 2017)

There could also be a problem with insurance, so it is worth reading any insurance policy carefully. As many policy's do not cover high value items, things like Cameras, computers etc in "checked in" baggage and many airlines payout a pittance if your baggage is lost or stolen.

There are also question regarding the security of the information kept on your computer, while this will not effect everyone, it will be will be a big issue for others. When I was working my work laptop had encryption but even so, I wouldn't ever have put it in my checked-in baggage.


----------



## 2hats (May 17, 2017)

The EU(EC)/US (Dept. Homeland Security) meeting is expected later today with an expansion of the ban to European airports, and perhaps more, to follow shortly thereafter.


----------



## editor (May 17, 2017)

If they can supposedly fit bombs into laptops, then they could do it in large cameras too. Soon we'll be travelling in underpants.


----------



## 2hats (May 17, 2017)

editor said:


> Soon we'll be travelling in underpants.


Doubt it… “Underwear bomber plot failed because he ‘wore same pants for two weeks’”.

Butt nekid or cling film options only.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 17, 2017)

could get a lot of semtex under a foreskin. Circumcised travellers only


----------



## 2hats (May 18, 2017)

Outcome of the US/EU meeting reported as a decision *not* to ban laptops/tablets/PEDs from the cabins of European to US flights. Officials said "other measures were still being considered”.

e2a: apparently the DHS is still considering expanding the restrictions to Europe originating flights but no announcement is expected until at least after the G7 meeting in late May and if they do so several weeks notice will be provided. The EC have no plans for any similar restrictions in the opposite direction.


----------



## 2hats (May 22, 2017)

A follow-up meeting is due today in Washington and a further one at/immediately after the G7 meeting in a couple of days. The speculation (airlines have been advised to prepare contingency plans) is that an extension of the ban will follow, the timing and extent of which is down to some political horse trading. Whether it eventually covers more electronic devices may be down to to what degree and/or whether additional and more extensive security screening procedures can be adopted.


----------



## Poi E (May 26, 2017)

Flew here to Colorado on Monday and no issues with laptops.


----------



## 2hats (Jun 29, 2017)

Enhanced screening announced for all flights (over 2000) heading to the US (from some 280 airports). A ban on electronic devices in the cabin isn’t being instituted at this time but may be at a later date depending on developments. Airlines/authorities failing to enact the enhanced screening within a certain timeframe (something like 120 days) will have to ban electronics form the cabin or flights will be suspended.

_Enhanced screening_ includes enhancing overall passenger screening; conducting heightened screening of personal electronic devices; increasing security protocols around aircraft and in passenger areas; and deploying advanced technology, expanding canine screening, and establishing additional preclearance locations.

European airports/carriers will begin implementing the new procedures within the next three weeks, starting with explosive trace detection screening, and may eventually apply them to all flights departing the EU, not just those heading to the US.

If the 10 airports covered by the original US ban implement the new enhanced procedures to the required level they may be permitted to allow passengers to carry electronics in the cabin again.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 18, 2018)

So did this happen or what? I'm flying out to the US next month.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 18, 2018)

The US lifted the ban in July 2017 following the implementation of enhanced screening procedures for electronic devices. Always smart to check with your specific airline though before travel and not assume.


----------

